# Asus X99-S Asmedia USB 3 Ports



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem.
Bei meinem X99-S funktionieren die 8 USB 3 Ports hinten am Panel nicht.
Stecke ich ein Gerät ein, wird es mal erkannt und mal nicht, mal passiert was, mal nicht.
Es gibt auf der Webseite keinen Treiber für Window 7 x64 für die USB 3 Ports. Für das Deluxe gibt es aber einen Treiber -- der aber beim S nicht geht.
Jetzt die Frage:
Wo kriege ich den Treiber für die 8 USB 3 Ports her? Auf eurer Homepage ist da nichts. Laut Handbuch werden die USB 3 Ports von Asmedia Controller bereit gestellt. Aber ohne Treiber geht die ja nicht.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. März 2015)

Hallo Threshold,
danke für den Hinweis bzgl. des fehlenden USB 3.0 Treibers. Ich gebe das direkt an die entsprechenden Kollegen weiter.
Eine generell gute Anlaufstelle für USB 3.0 Treiber ist die folgende Seite:
USB 3.0 Host Controller-Treiber Download - ComputerBase

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

Danke für den Link.
Den Treiber hatte ich auch schon ausprobiert, aber ich kriege beim Installieren die Fehlermeldung, dass auf meinem Board gar kein Asmedia Controller verbaut ist.
Sehr verwirrend. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. März 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal kurz den Treiber von der Support CD gezipt. Probier den bitte mal aus.
https://tsd.asustreiber.de/Socket_2011/X99-S/Asmedia_USB3/Asmedia.7z

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche wie in Post 3. Kein Asmedia Host Controller gefunden.

Als USB 2 Ports funktionieren sie. Mein alter USB 2 Hub läuft problemlos.
Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso es keinen Treiber bei euch zum Board für Windows 7 x64 gibt dafür gibt.
Für das Deluxe gibt es einen [sogar für Windows 8.1].
Nur funktioniert der Treiber vom Deluxe beim S nicht, obwohl die beiden Boards doch eigentlich den gleichen Asmedia Host Controller haben müssten. Oder etwa doch nicht? 
Echt komisch.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (20. März 2015)

Den Treiber Upload habe ich bereits in Auftrag gegeben. Sollte nach dem Server Sync (ca 24 Stunden) auch herunterladbar sein. Komisch ist natürlich das du den erst gar nicht installieren kannst. Wird denn im Gerätemanager noch ein Gerät mit ! oder ? angezeigt? Wie sieht es bei den USB Controllern aus? Falls noch nicht passiert mach auf jeden Fall mal einen CMOS Reset und überprüfe das Verhalten danach erneut.

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## DOcean (20. März 2015)

Ich hatte das schon Mal das ich erst alle Geräte mit ! oder ? löschen mußte (im Gerätemanager) vorm Installieren des Treibers (nach dem Löschen nicht Neustarten)


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2015)

Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Den Treiber Upload habe ich bereits in Auftrag gegeben. Sollte nach dem Server Sync (ca 24 Stunden) auch herunterladbar sein. Komisch ist natürlich das du den erst gar nicht installieren kannst. Wird denn im Gerätemanager noch ein Gerät mit ! oder ? angezeigt? Wie sieht es bei den USB Controllern aus? Falls noch nicht passiert mach auf jeden Fall mal einen CMOS Reset und überprüfe das Verhalten danach erneut.
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor



Im Geräte Manager ist nichts mehr offen. alle Treiber sind installiert.
Die Asmedia USB 3 Ports funktionieren ja auch, ich kann einen USB 2 Hub anschließen und auch ein Stick arbeitet problemlos.
Schließe ich aber USB 3 Geräte an, werden die nur sporadisch erkannt und die Datenübertragung geht gar nicht, wenn sie denn mal erkannt werden. Der Windows Explorer friert ein und muss dann neu gestartet werden.
Das klingt für mich sehr nach einem Treiber Problem. Ich denke nicht, dass das Board einen Defekt hat, denn dann würde die Ports erst gar nicht gehen.

Kannst du denn das Problem reproduzieren, wenn du ein X99-S aus dem Regal nimmst und den Treiber installieren willst, wie ich das auch machen wollte, aber nicht ging?
Auf dem Board verbaut ist der Asmedia ASM1042A Host Controller. Also eigentlich der gleiche Host Controller, wie bei allen anderen Asus Mainboards auch.
Theoretisch hätte also der Treiber von dir oder auch der Treiber des X99 Deluxe funktionieren müssen, funktioniert aber eben nicht.



DOcean schrieb:


> Ich hatte das schon Mal das ich erst alle Geräte mit ! oder ? löschen mußte (im Gerätemanager) vorm Installieren des Treibers (nach dem Löschen nicht Neustarten)



Ich hab ja keine Geräte mit meinem ? oder ! stehen. Alle Treiber für die Geräte wurden korrekt installiert.


----------



## DOcean (20. März 2015)

das kann schon sein, usb2 und usb3 werden getrennt abgewickelt...

siehe: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#USB_3.0_und_Hubs


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2015)

Keine Ahnung, wie der Asmedia Controller genau arbeitet. 
Ich werde mich am Wochenende noch mal genauer damit beschäftigen, dann habe ich mehr Zeit.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Für USB 3 ist ja so weit ich weiß der USB 2 Treiber auch  Voraussetzungen, wobei das eine nicht wirklich mit dem anderen zu tun hat,    aber dennoch würde ich beide deinstallieren und den USB 3 Treiber unter dem Geräte Manager den Treiber suchen lassen. Steht etwas im Widerspruch,  ich weiß.
Hast du wahrscheinlich schon versucht.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Einen USB 2 Treiber gibt es ja gar nicht. Die USB 3 Ports laufen als USB 2 Ports, wenn kein Treiber drauf ist.
Und für USB 2 bringt Windows ja schon alles mit.
Interessant ist halt, dass ich den Asmedia Host Controller Treiber erst gar nicht installieren kann, weil seiner Meinung nach kein Host Controller verbaut ist.
Das ist ja das größte Problem in meinen Augen. 

Inzwischen gibt es ja bei Asus auf der Homepage für das X99-S den Asmedia USB 3 Treiber zum Downloaden.
Doch wenn ich den installieren will, krieg ich eben die Fehlermeldung, dass kein Asmedia Host Controller gefunden wurde.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

In meinem Bios gibt es allerdings auch mehrere etwas unübersichtliche Einstellungen,  Möglichkeiten wobei die Hälfte davon selbsterklärend ist aber wirklich durchblicken ist schwerer als man glauben mag, zumindest für mich. Aber ohne geht auch beim Asrock nicht, ich habe jetzt unter Sandra nachgesehen und bei mir steht Intel 3.0 Hostcontroller. Der funktioniert sogar, hätte anfangs einen USB-STICK getestet. Aber ich erinnere mich das ich da auch Probleme mit dem Treiber hatte und einen Teil manuell hinzufügen musste. Allerdings gehöre ich zu den Typen die ohne hinzuschauen,  nach Tastsinn die  Maus daran anschließen, habe ich eben festellen müssen. Unglaublich 
Da fällt mir gerade noch etwas ein, wie sieht es mit den Stromsparfunktionen aus, sehe ich gerade unter Sandra? Könnte auch Einfluss darauf haben.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Der Intel Controller ist ja der von Intel selbst. Das sind aber nur 6x USB 3 und davon "verschwinden" schon welche für die internen USB 3 Controller.
Bei mir kommen die Panel USB 3 Ports alle vom Asmedia Controller [musst mal schauen, wie das bei dir ist. Asrock verwendet eigentlich auch den Asmedia Controller für weitere USB 3 Ports] und bei genau dem geht der Treiber nicht zu installieren.
Schließe ich Maus und Tastatur an den USB 3 Ports an, gehen die problemlos.
Schließe ich meine USB3 Docking Station oder den USB 3 Hub im Monitor dort an, geht gar nichts.
Schließe ich die beiden USB 3 Geräte vorne ans Case an -- das Case ist ja am internen USB 3 Header eingesteckt -- laufen sie problemlos, das ist eben der Intel Controller.
Also die Geräte funktionieren schon, nur eben nicht an den Asmedia Controller von dem das Board sagt, dass der gar nicht verbaut ist. 
Menno. Ich hab keine Lust, das Board deswegen einzuschicken.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Ah verstehe, gut das wusste ich auch Intel/Asmedia und das es mit der Tromsparfunktion zu tun hat?
Und unter Sisoftware Sandra/ Hardwareinfo/  Ports-Anschlüsse,     steht ob der Hub mit Strom versorgt wird. Oder wird er ohne Treiber überhaupt nicht gelesen?
Leider habe ich dein schönes Mboard nicht dann würde ich mit dir alles durchgehen. 
Dann weiß ich auch nicht wirklich weiter.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Du kannst im Bios einstellen, ob die USB Ports nach dem Ausschalten des Rechners noch Strom bekommen sollen, z.B. wenn du dein Handy oder Pad aufladen willst über USB aber den Rechner dafür nicht extra hochfahren willst.

Das hat aber jetzt mit der Funktion von USB 2 bzw. 3 nichts zu tun.
Bei mir ist das Problem eben das, dass der Treiber den Asmedia Host Controller erst gar nicht findet und deswegen auch nicht installiert werden kann und deswegen laufen die Ports nur mit USB 2, denn wenn der USB 3 Treiber nicht drin ist, werden sie als USB 2 Ports von System erkannt und so genutzt.
Die Frage ist nun, ob der Controller bei mir defekt ist? 
Meiner Meinung nach aber nicht, denn wenn er defekt wäre, würde die Ports ja überhaupt nicht gehen. 
Echt seltsam.
Sieht wohl so aus, als wenn ich das Board umtauschen muss.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Vieleicht hast du aber auch USB 2.0 Hardware mit angeschlossen,  die das ausnockt.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Nein. die einzige USB 2 Hardware aktuell sind Tastatur und Maus und die hängen an den beiden USB 2 Ports, die von Chipsatz kommen.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

In Google finde ich kein Thema zu diesem Problem,  bevor ich es ausbauen wollte, wurde ich lieber eine externe Karte von Asus kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Ich hab da auch nichts gefunden.
Ich kann aber nicht der einzige sein, der den Asmedia Treiber nicht installieren kann.
Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass es bisher noch keinen Asmedia Treiber für das X99-S beim Support download für das Board gab.

Vielleicht schnappen sich die Asus Leute mal ein X99-S und testen einfach, ob sie den Asmedia Treiber installieren können, den sie zum Download für das Board anbieten.  

Ich bin ja auch nur deswegen darüber gestolpert, weils gar keinen Treiber für den Asmedia USB 3 Host Controller gab.
Und da habe ich den vom Deluxe getestet, weil die beiden Boards den gleichen Host Controller haben, aber der lässt sich eben nicht installieren.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Ne ne, ist schon ein Unding das Ganze und Asus Support ?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Der Support hat ja reagiert.
Jetzt kannst du den Asmedia Host Controller Treiber vom Deluxe auch beim S herunter laden. 
Nur nützt es nichts, wenn du den Treiber nicht installieren kannst. 
Schon irgendwie traurig, das ganze.
Das Board kostet einen Haufen Geld und dann geht sowas nicht.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Ja da meine ich ja, für die,das 100% Geld bekommt man nicht 100% Hardware. 
Scheinbar ist das Mode bei einer menge Dinge in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Ich werde mich da gleich noch mal ransetzen, erst mal einkaufen fahren und dann teste ich es aus.
System neu aufsetzen und den Asmedia Treiber mal versuchen sofort zu installieren, vor allen anderen Treibern.
Vielleicht blockiert auch einer der Intel Treiber das Installieren des Asmedia Treibers. Keine Ahnung.

Aber schon erschreckend, dass man, rund 6 Monate nach Release der Plattform, immer noch Beta Tester ist.


----------



## Adi1 (21. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber schon erschreckend, dass man, rund 6 Monate nach Release der Plattform, immer noch Beta Tester ist.



Das spart halt Kosten auf Seiten des Herstellers.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Wenn du dafür ein "Like" vom Asus Staff bekommst, ist der Ofen aber aus.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich werde mich da gleich noch mal ransetzen, erst mal einkaufen fahren und dann teste ich es aus.
> System neu aufsetzen und den Asmedia Treiber mal versuchen sofort zu installieren, vor allen anderen Treibern.
> Vielleicht blockiert auch einer der Intel Treiber das Installieren des Asmedia Treibers. Keine Ahnung.
> 
> Aber schon erschreckend, dass man, rund 6 Monate nach Release der Plattform, immer noch Beta Tester ist.



Auf jeden Fall nicht aufgeben und wenn es nervt  aufhören u wieder nächsten Samstag !!!


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Oder doch das Deluxe kaufen. 
Da lässt sich immerhin der Asmedia Treiber installieren.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Kannst du ja, auf Garantie reklamieren und aufzahlen. Scheint mir auch am logischsten


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Ich würde das eher so machen, dass ich das neue Board kaufe und dann das alte einschicke.
Ich brauche ja einen funktionierenden Rechner.
Aber erst mal schnitze ich noch etwas herum. Mal sehen, was passiert, wenn ich das System neu mache.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Bin gespannt,  alles auseinander nehmen ist auch viel Arbeit.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Das mache ich ja nicht.
Ich installiere nur Windows neu und schiebe dann den Asmedia zu erst drauf.
Nur habe ich ein Problem. 
Der Brenner wird nicht erkannt.
Ich habe den an einen der Ports für Sata Express angeschlossen. 
Sollte doch normaler Weise gehen, aber nichts. Im Bios wird kein Gerät angezeigt. 
Am Asmedia Controller läuft das Laufwerk.
Meine Fresse aber auch.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Manche SATA Ports sind ja unterteilt,  also zbsp. 
Port 5+6  für Raid und andere wenn man M2 nutzt wiederum dadurch inaktiv.  Vielleicht ist da etwas zu finden?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

Hat sich mit Sata Express erledigt. Läuft jetzt
Alles nur eine Einstellungssache.
Asus eben.


----------



## wolflux (21. März 2015)

Super, niemals aufgeben.
 Das meinte ich mit Highend, es gibt zu viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2015)

So. Sehr, sehr merkwürdig.
Also. Der Asmedia Treiber lässt sich immer noch nicht installieren.
Nichts zu machen. Er meckert, dass kein Asmedia Host Controller gefunden wurde.

Trotzdem laufen die USB 3 Ports am Panel aber. Komischer Weise ist das aber abhängig von den USB 3 Kabel.
Die Docking Station läuft nicht. Der Hub im Monitor läuft.
Dort habe ich ein Belkin USB 3 Kabel drin. Die Docking Station ist mit einem Delock Kabel angeschlossen.
Scheinbar funktioniert das Delock Kabel mit den Asmedia USb 3 Ports des X99-S nicht.
Allerdings funktioniert es, wenn ich das Kabel an einen Intel USB 3 Port anschließe.

Sehr suspekt, das ganze.
Wird echt Zeit, dass Windows 10 kommt und alles ohne Treiber läuft.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

Also, so ein schlechtes Board hab ich echt noch nicht gehabt. 
Jetzt sind schon zum 2. Mal die USB Ports komplett ausgefallen. Da ging nichts mehr. Ich musste das System neu installieren.
Meine Fresse aber auch.  

Langsam frage ich mich, was die Leute da in China eigentlich zusammenfegen und aufeinander klatschten? 
Und eine Qualitätssicherung gibts nicht? 
Man stelle sich vor, in meiner Firma würde so schlampig gearbeitet werden.


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem
Bei mir im BIOS erscheint KEIN Asmedia UBS3 Controller
Gib es eine Lösung??


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Funktionieren die USB 3 Ports denn bei dir?


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
 ich habe genau das gleiche Problem
 Bei mir im BIOS erscheint KEIN Asmedia UBS3 Controller
 Gib es eine Lösung??


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

fast alle
eine USB3 Festplatte (3,5") wird nicht erkannt wenn ich diese erst nach den Booten mit Strom versorge . Wenn ich die Platte vor den booten einschalte dann ist alles OK


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Hast du die Platte an den Front USB 3 Ports vom Case getestet?


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Schaut im BIOS nach:
Advanced
On Board Devices configuration
ob du eine Asmedia USB3 Controller findest (nicht mit Asmedia Speicher (storage) Controller verwechseln)


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Ich habe vorn ein Panel vom ASUS da läuft die Platte super


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Das ist auch der Intel Controller der nativ im Chipsatz ist.
Der geht immer.


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

es wäre gut zu wissen ob du den Controller im BIOS hast
ASUS schreibt wenn der Controller nicht erscheint dann ist das Board defekt. Also Austausch (über den Händler)
Ich möchte diesen Schritt noch nicht gehen


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Schau auch nach welche Firmware du hast. Ich habe 1502


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich den Asmedia Controller nicht habe, da der Treiber ihn nicht finden kann, wenn er installieren will.
Das scheint aber irgendwie bei allen X99-S der Fall zu sein. Hatte letztens noch eins angeguckt. Ist das genauso.
Scheint irgendwie ein Standard Bug zu sein und daher hoffe ich ja auch noch mal auf ein Wort vom Asus Mitarbeiter. 
Allerdings kommt da ja gar nichts mehr. 
Werde mir wohl doch das Rampage kaufen.


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl doch das Rampage kaufen.



Möchtest du nach dem Desaster wirklich wieder Asus kaufen?


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Die Fehlermeldung beim Treiber Installation hat du erwähnt. Aber hast du im BIOS nachgeschaut??
es gibt 2 Probleme
1. Der Treiber lässt sich nicht installieren obwohl der Controller im BIOS ercheint (also Bug im der Software)
2. Der Controller erscheint nicht im BIOS (Hardware-Fehler)


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Möchtest du nach dem Desaster wirklich wieder Asus kaufen?



Was soll ich sonst nehmen? Gigabreit? 

Bei mir sieht das übrigens so aus in der USB Konfiguration.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Möchtest du nach dem Desaster wirklich wieder Asus kaufen?



Daher warte ich noch mit meinem Umstieg auf Sockel 2011-3. 
Was micht wundert, daß nicht´s von ASUS kommt @Threshold.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Was micht wundert, daß nicht´s von ASUS kommt @Threshold.



Mich auch.
Ich hatte ja nachgefragt, ob sie mal bei sich ein X99-S nehmen und es einfach selbst mal ausprobieren können.
Daher eine Stunde oder so, dann weiß man bescheid.
Aber leider kein Feedback mehr von Asus.


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

Hallo,
Du muss bei Advanced/on Board Devices configuration schauen da muss der Controller sein
 (du hast die USB-Einstellung fotografiert)
Bild ist sehr gut


----------



## jmagaisse (28. März 2015)

noch ein Info
ich habe XHCI Hand-off auf Disable gestellt


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

jmagaisse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du muss bei Advanced/on Board Devices configuration schauen da muss der Controller sein
> (du hast die USB-Einstellung fotografiert)
> Bild ist sehr gut



Ach so, Falsch geguckt. 



jmagaisse schrieb:


> noch ein Info
> ich habe XHCI Hand-off auf Disable gestellt



Und was ändert das bei dir?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

Jetzt aber. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrLoL1 (28. März 2015)

Das Bild geht nicht!


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2015)

So besser?


----------



## jmagaisse (29. März 2015)

Bei dir fehlt auch der Controller
ich glaube nicht, wie ASUS behauptet, daß das Board defekt ist
wenn wir noch jemand finden mit der gleiche Einstellung (ohne Controller), werde ich bei ASUS Druck machen
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Mir würde es ja schon mal reichen, wenn sich der Asus Mitarbeiter mal wieder meldet und erzählt, was die bei Asus nun festgestellt haben, als die im Labor das X99-S angeschlossen haben.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

Hast Du eigentlich mal ein Live-Linux versucht, ob die Ports dort gehen?
Das würde klären ob der Controller vorhanden ist oder nicht. Da brauchst Du ja keine "extra" Treiber installieren. Der ist im System vorhanden.
Bzw. Du könntest schauen ob es dort "stabil" mit Deinen USB3-Geräten funktioniert.

Einfach um ein Hardware-Problem auszuschließen. 
Wenn es im Linux geht, dann ist es tatsächlich eine Treiber-Angelegenheit im Windows. Geht es unter Linux auch nicht, dann würde ich eher auf die Hardware tippen.


----------



## jmagaisse (29. März 2015)

Hast du eine ID-Nr. ??
ich werde dann meine Kontakt Person bei ASUS darauf ansprechen


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich mal ein Live-Linux versucht, ob die Ports dort gehen?
> Das würde klären ob der Controller vorhanden ist oder nicht. Da brauchst Du ja keine "extra" Treiber installieren. Der ist im System vorhanden.



Nein, noch nicht ausprobiert.
Meine Live Linux Version ist schon einige Jahre alt. Welche unterstützt denn USB 3?



jmagaisse schrieb:


> Hast du eine ID-Nr. ??
> ich werde dann meine Kontakt Person bei ASUS darauf ansprechen



Ist die im Bios sichtbar, oder ist die auf dem Aufkleber, der unten am Board klebt?


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

Aktuelle Ubuntu 

Bzw Du startest ein aktuelles Yumi und suchst Dir aus dem Dropdown-Menü eine für Dich passende Distri aus


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Muss ich mir dann mal herunter laden und ausprobieren.


----------



## HisN (29. März 2015)

Ah, weißt Du bestimmt, aber zur Sicherheit: Secure-Boot muss abgeschaltet werden fürs Linux.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2015)

Das ist das erste, was ich abschalte, wenn ich ins Bios gehe.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. April 2015)

Falls es dich tröstet, ich habs auch grad probiert bei mir kommt bei der Installation auch das kein ASMedia Controller gefunden wurde.
Kann aber sein, dass ich den im BIOS aus habe, da ich alles was ich nicht brauche deaktiviert habe. Ich schau gleich mal.

Ist mir bisher noch gar nicht aufgefallen, da ich hinten nur Maus+Tastatur dran habe, für alles andere reichen mir meine 4 (Intel) USB 3.0 an der Front

Edit: konnte im BIOS nix finden, habe aber mal genauere Hardwareinfos angesehen, die ASMedia sind vorhanden.

Ich habe grade bissl experimentiert und gesucht, die ASMedia USB Controller verbergen sich im Gerätemanager unter "USB-Controller" und haben mit den beiden "USB 2.0-MTT-HUB" was zu tun, sobald man diese löscht (tue es lieber nicht ^^) erscheinen die beiden ASMedia im Gerätemanger mit dem Hinweis kein Treiber vorhanden, aber der Fehler des Installationsprogramm bleibt, auch ein manuelles installieren der Treiber bringt nix

Edit2: gerade mal biss gesucht im Netz, dass Deluxe ist auch betroffen, dort hilft es den ASMedia SATA Controller im Bios zu deaktivieren um die Probleme mit den Ports an sich zu beheben (ist wohl Bandbreitenproblem) ... allerdings das die Chips nicht erkannt werden habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden

Edit3: wie es scheint wird der Treiber für die ASMedia Ports nicht benötigt, ich habe nun alle USB 3.0 Ports durch und an jedem liegt USB 3.0 Geschwindigkeit an, bzw. es wird bei Einstecken eines Massenspeichers (z.B. USB 3.0 Stick) der "ASUS USB 3.0 Boost Storage Driver" installiert. Allerdings musst du wahrscheinlich einmalig die ASUS AI Suite mit dem USB Boost installiert haben.


----------



## DOcean (1. April 2015)

ob das USB3.0 Gerät als 3.0 erkannt wird lässt sich gut mit dem USB Device Tree Viewer überprüfen, da taucht das Gerät dann am der USB3.0 Hub auf...


----------



## MountyMAX (1. April 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> ob das USB3.0 Gerät als 3.0 erkannt wird lässt sich gut mit dem USB Device Tree Viewer überprüfen, da taucht das Gerät dann am der USB3.0 Hub auf...



Ich habs ganz "unbürokratisch" per kopieren sehr großer Dateien getestet


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2015)

Ich finde es schon irgendwo witzig, dass Asus einfach den Treiber beim X99-S mit zupackt aber nicht auf die Idee kommt, mal zu testen, ob der sich überhaupt installieren lässt. 
So lächerlich, das ganze. 

Bis auf 2 Ports laufen bei mir die USB 3 Ports. Die scheinen den Treiber woanders herzukriegen, keine Ahnung.
Aber zwei Ports laufen nur als USB 2 Ports. Keine Ahnung, ob das wieder so ein Scheiß Shared Dreck ist, unter dem die Plattform leidet.


----------



## MountyMAX (1. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon irgendwo witzig, dass Asus einfach den Treiber beim X99-S mit zupackt aber nicht auf die Idee kommt, mal zu testen, ob der sich überhaupt installieren lässt.
> So lächerlich, das ganze.
> 
> Bis auf 2 Ports laufen bei mir die USB 3 Ports. Die scheinen den Treiber woanders herzukriegen, keine Ahnung.
> Aber zwei Ports laufen nur als USB 2 Ports. Keine Ahnung, ob das wieder so ein Scheiß Shared Dreck ist, unter dem die Plattform leidet.



Naja komisch ist das schon, vor allem, da das Deluxe und S fast (bis auf W-Lan/Bluetooth) identisch sind.

Edit: grad mal die X99S DVD eingelegt, zwar sind die ASMedia Treiber im Verzeichnis auf der DVD vorhanden (müssen ja, da die DVD auch für das Deluxe gilt), aber werden im "DVD Menü" nicht angezeigt


----------



## DOcean (2. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bis auf 2 Ports laufen bei mir die USB 3 Ports. Die scheinen den Treiber woanders herzukriegen, keine Ahnung.
> Aber zwei Ports laufen nur als USB 2 Ports. Keine Ahnung, ob das wieder so ein Scheiß Shared Dreck ist, unter dem die Plattform leidet.



Bist du dir sicher das das USB3.0 Ports sind? und nicht nur blaue USB2.0 Ports? hast du mal den ASmedia Controller gesucht auf dem Board?


----------



## Abductee (2. April 2015)

Es gibt blaue USB 2.0 Ports?
Gelb für eine permanente Stromversorgung ist nachvollziehbar, aber blau dürfte nur 3.0 sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das das USB3.0 Ports sind? und nicht nur blaue USB2.0 Ports? hast du mal den ASmedia Controller gesucht auf dem Board?



Laut Handbuch sind das USB 3 Ports. Asus wirbt mit USA 3 Ports am Panel.
Oder soll das X99-S nur USB 2 Ports haben und keine USB 3 Ports?
Das wäre doch sehr komisch.


----------



## DOcean (2. April 2015)

du sollst ja 8 USB3 und 2 USB2 Ports haben hinten, ich dachte das vlt nur 6 in der Spec stehen und deswegen 2 nicht gehen...

Gehen zufällig die nicht die einen USB2 Port oben drüber haben?


----------



## Threshold (2. April 2015)

Am Panel sind zwei USB 2 Ports. Da kleben Tastatur und Maus dran. Die laufen problemlos.
Dann hast du 8x USB 3. Die beiden USB 3 Ports die unterhalb der USB 2 Ports sind, funktionieren kaum bis gar nicht. Als USB 2 Ports laufen sie aber.
Alle andere USB 3 Ports funktionieren in der Regel problemlos. Ab und zu kommt es aber vor, dass das Gerät nicht reagiert, wenns eingeschaltet wird, dann muss der Stecker abgezogen und wieder eingesteckt werden, dann wird das Gerät erkannt.
Die ganzen Probleme gibt es nicht, wenn die USB 3 Ports vom PCH genutzt werden.
Ist also ein Asmedia Problem.


----------



## MountyMAX (3. April 2015)

Hast du schon versucht, die ASMedia SATA Controller im BIOS zu deaktivieren und die AISuite installiert (mit USB 3 Boost)?


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Was haben die Asmedia Sata Controller mit den USB 3 Controllern zu tun?
Außerdem sind alle USB 3 Ports am Panel von Asmedia. Die internen USB 3 Header sind am Intel PCH dran.


----------



## MountyMAX (3. April 2015)

Sorry hab mit den USB 3.0 hinten was verwechselt, hast Recht, sind alles  ASMedia.
Wobei ich mich doch frage, was mit den 2 übrigen Intel USB 3.0 passiert ist


Die ASMedia SATA und ASMedia USB 3.0  hängen intern zusammen und teilen sich eine Bandbreite.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2015)

Ich denke, dass die Bandbreite einfach nicht da ist. Für zwei interne USB 3 Header reicht der PCH, für mehr nicht. 

Die USB 3 Ports am Panel teilen sich die Bandbreite mit dem PCIe EX4-1 Port. Also dem schwarzen. Wenn dort was eingesteckt wird, geht erst Sata Express flöten und danach USB 3 Ports.
Der PCIe EX5-1 teilt sich die Bandbreite mit dem M.2 Port.

Ich sag ja ständig, dass mehr Lanes benötigt werden, vor allem, wenn USB 3.1 dazu kommt und irgendwann mal Sata 4.
Dann braucht es 64 PCIe 4.0 Lanes in der CPU und 8 PCIe 4.0 Lanes für die Anbindung des PCH.


----------



## jmagaisse (4. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Info von ASUS erhalten:
das Board X99-S hat im BIOS kein Asmedia USB3 Controller. Im Handbuch wurde aus versehen die Seite v. X99 Deluxe mit kopiert
Gruß


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Und an welchem Controller sind dann die 8 USB 3 Ports vom Panel angeschlossen?


----------



## HisN (4. April 2015)

Es gibt doch dieses USB-Tree-Tool, was schon auf der letzten Seite verlinkt war.
Das zeigt Dir in einer Baumansicht was woran klemmt. D.h. Du steckst einen USB-Stick ein, und schaust Dir im Tree an, an welchem Controller der landet.
Wenn Du Glück hast sind die Controller korrekt bezeichnet. Dann kannst Du per Trial+Error genau ausprobieren welcher Controller welchen Port versorgt.


USB Device Tree Viewer


----------



## MountyMAX (4. April 2015)

Aus den Specs auf der ASUS HP:


> Intel® X99 chipset :
> 4 x USB 3.0/2.0 Schnittstellen (4 intern)
> Intel® X99 chipset :
> 6 x USB 2.0/1.1 Schnittstellen (2 an der Gehäuserückseite, , 4 intern)
> ...


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Es gibt doch dieses USB-Tree-Tool, was schon auf der letzten Seite verlinkt war.
> Das zeigt Dir in einer Baumansicht was woran klemmt. D.h. Du steckst einen USB-Stick ein, und schaust Dir im Tree an, an welchem Controller der landet.
> Wenn Du Glück hast sind die Controller korrekt bezeichnet. Dann kannst Du per Trial+Error genau ausprobieren welcher Controller welchen Port versorgt.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich schon mal ausprobiert, kann aber nicht so viel damit anfangen. 



MountyMAX schrieb:


> Aus den Specs auf der ASUS HP:



Ja. das steht auch so im Handbuch.
Die beiden USB 3 Header auf dem Board kommen vom, PCH.
Alle USB 2 Ports sowieso.
Und die 8 USB 3 Ports am Panel kommen vom Asmedia Host Controller. Steht auch so im Handbuch.
Sucht man nach diesem Host Controller, stellt man fest, dass es den schon ein paar Jahre gibt und in vielen anderen Boards auch drin steckt, wie Asrock oder MSI.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

Das ist genauso falsch wie die falsch kopierten seiten im Handbuch. Das ding hat keinen usb3.0 controller von asmedia. Das läuft über den Intel Chipsatz .. Laut Handbuch zumindest..


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Geht aber nicht. Der Intel Chipsatz bietet nicht die Menge an USB 3 Ports.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

Okay.. Ich hab keinerlei Probleme.. Deshalb ists mir auch egal .. Aber ich wünsche euch viel Glück bei der lösungsfindung..


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Und ich finde es super, dass bei dir alles läuft. 

Ich würde das nur eben gerne mal geklärt haben. Asus muss das ja wissen.
Aber schon irgendwie peinlich, dass sie den Asmedia Treiber vom Deluxe zum S packen obwohl der nicht zu installieren geht. 
Meiner Meinung nach ein starkes Stück. 

Interessant ist ja, dass bei mir schon 2x die USB Ports komplett ausgefallen sind. Also alle, da ging nichts mehr.
Ich musste das Betriebssystem neu installieren.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

Ja da bin ich froh das manchmal nur die Spulen fiepen.. Damit kann man leben ... Aber eine Neuinstallation... Das bedeutet ja das es nur ein treiberproblem gibt.. Aber ohne das passende Gerät... Schon komisch alles .. Das mit dem Asus Treiber ist echt lustig.. Wie bei der ARGE.. Da weis der eine nicht was der andere macht


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Ja. Bedeutet für mich, dass es irgendwo ein Treiber Konflikt war. 

Also. Zur Erklärung.
Der Rechner bootet und Maus und Tastatur schalten sich ein.
Beim Windows Laden schalten sie sich wieder ab und schalten sich ein, wenn der Desktop geladen und damit auch die Treiber geladen werden.
Bei mir war das so, dass sich die beiden nicht mehr wieder eingeschaltet haben. Sie blieben tot als der Desktop geladen wurde.
Hatte andere Maus und Tastatur ausprobiert, ging auch nicht. Ein eingestecker USB Stick lief auch nicht.
Die Ports waren tot -- und zwar alle Ports, sowohl USB 3 als auch USB 2.


----------



## Smil0r (4. April 2015)

Das ist mies. Hatte immer das Problem das er im bootvorgang meine tastatur schon nicht geladen hat .. So kam ich auch nicht ins BIOS. Musste dann Rechner ausschalten danach netzstecker ziehen.. Rest Strom entleeren mit mehrmals pwsw drücken und danach wieder anschließen und neu booten.. dann ging es für dieses mal.. Aber das neue BIOS hat alles geklärt.. Läuft also jetzt immer


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Das habe ich auch ab und zu mal. Also nicht beim Kaltstart. Aber bei Neustart ist das mal so, dass sich die Tastatur kurz einschaltet und dann sofort wieder ausgeht.
Da ich das beim alten System nicht hatte, kann das eigentlich nur vom board kommen.
Mal abwarten, was das nächste Bios so bringen wird.


----------



## MountyMAX (4. April 2015)

Hmm ich habe zum Glück keine Probleme ^^

Aber wegen AS Media, wie schon eher geschrieben, die ASMedia Controller für USB 3.0 (asm107x) werden angezeigt, wenn du die beiden "USB 2.0-MTT-HUB" aus dem Gerätemanager (inkl. "Treiber löschen") entfernst und dann nach neuer Hardware suchst.
Aber Achtung: du musst beim Neustart im BIOS die Intel USB xhci auf "Auto" stellen, sonst bleiben die USBs hinten im WIndows tot.
Irgendwie ist das arg verwirrend, wenn ich raten sollte, sieht das für mich aus, als ob die 8 ASMedia USB 3.0 an den übrigen 2 Intel 3.0 intern hängen, ?!?!


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Ich hab ja so langsam das Gefühl, dass Asus selbst keine Ahnung hat, was sie da wie zusammengeschustert haben.  

Kann aber durchaus sein, dass die beiden USB 3 Ports vom PCH als Host Controller dienen und auf die 8 Ports durchschleifen.
Dann braucht es keinen Asmedia Treiber.
Echt schade, dass Asus es nicht für notwendig hält, hier mal für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ja so langsam das Gefühl, dass Asus selbst keine Ahnung hat, was sie da wie zusammengeschustert haben.
> Echt schade, dass Asus es nicht für notwendig hält, hier mal für klare Verhältnisse zu sorgen.



Glaube ich auch, nur schade das sich nicht mal jemand dazu äußert.


----------



## Threshold (4. April 2015)

Einfach den Thread immer oben halten, dann muss irgendwann was kommen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Einfach den Thread immer oben halten, dann muss irgendwann was kommen.



Genau  Wenn ASUS sich dann mal melden sollte, dann gibt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Meinst du das hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. April 2015)

Ich habe nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber hat nicht der Asus-Typ gesagt das der Treiber innerhalb von 24stunden online steht


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7298683 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber hat nicht der Asus-Typ gesagt das der Treiber innerhalb von 24stunden online steht



Das ist ja der Gag. 
Er hat den Asmedia USB 3 Host Controller Treiber vom X99 Deluxe einfach zum X99 S gepackt.
Aber den kann man nicht installieren, geht nicht, hatte ich ja vorher schon getestet.
War also völlig sinnlos.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MountyMAX (5. April 2015)

Es ist scheinbar wirklich so, dass die 8 USB 3.0 ASMedia an den 2 Intel hängen, laut SiSoft Sandra, hängen an den Intel USB 3.0 die Geräte: 2x AS2107 und 2x ASM107x

Wobei jeweils 1 AS2107 und ASM107x mit USB 2.0 Geschwindigkeit laufen udn die 2 anderen mit USB 3.0.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Dann hast du aber ein riesen Bandbreitenproblem.
Wenn sich die Geschwindigkeit eines USB 3 Anschlusses auf 8 aufteilt, bleibt nichts übrig, wenn man mehrere davon zur gleichen Zeit nutzt.


----------



## MountyMAX (6. April 2015)

Du auch 

Bei USB 2.0 teilen sich aber alle Ports auch die Geschwindigkeit, wenn du von z.B. Stick zu Stick kopierst bricht die Geschwindigkeit auf ca. 50 % ein.

Aber bisher stört es mich nicht, solange ich mit über 100 MB/s (pro Stick) auf mehrere Sticks gleichzeitig schreiben kann ist alles ok.

Kleine Anmerkung von mir: da habe ich gestern auch den Unterschied beim Schreiben (Lesen ist der Kingston ca. 50 MB/s schneller) gemerkt zwischen meinen ältern (verdammt teuren) Kingston HyperX und dem neuen relativ günstigen Sandisk Extreme, auf beide habe ich jeweils ca. 50 GB (alle Dateien waren >300 MB) draufkopiert, der Sandisk brach nach einigen Sekunden von 100 MB/s auf dauerhaft auf 45 MB/s ein. Der Kingston bliebt von Anfang an bis Ende auf 102 MB/s wie eingemeiselt  und war natürlich auch deutlich eher fertig (allerdings konnte man ihn dann kaum anfassen ^^)


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

USB 2 nutzt heute aber kaum noch einer für Datenübertragung. Und die paar Daten, die die Maus und Co. so brauchen, sind dann irrelevant. 
Ich sage ja seit Jahren, dass einfach zu wenig Lanes vorhanden sind.
Wie soll das aussehen, wenn USB 3.1 flächendeckend kommt, dazu Sata 4 und der M.2 Nachfolger?


----------



## jmagaisse (6. April 2015)

SmilOr hat recht. Lt. ASUS kein Asmedia USB3 Controller  bei X99-S.
Läuft über Intel Chipsatz


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

Das haben wir inzwischen alle verstanden.
Nur wieso bietet Asus jetzt den Asmedia Treiber zum Download an?
Wissen die mehr oder weniger als wir?


----------



## MountyMAX (6. April 2015)

Du hattest dich doch beschwert, dass er nicht angeboten wird! ^^
Und bitte ziehe jetzt nicht über den ASUS Mitarbeiter her, dieser wird kaum die technischen Schaltpläne studiert haben.


----------



## DOcean (7. April 2015)

starte mal USB Tree View und poste dann hier das Bild das sorgt dann für Klärung was vorhanden ist...

Bei mir (siehe Anhang, als Beispiel) ist ein Asmedia mit 4 3.0 Ports und ein Intel mit 8 3.0 Ports verbaut.

Welche davon auch rausgeführt sind kannst du mit einem USB3.0 Stick testen, denn du durch alle Ports steckst und dabei USB Tree View beobachtest...


----------



## Threshold (7. April 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Du hattest dich doch beschwert, dass er nicht angeboten wird! ^^
> Und bitte ziehe jetzt nicht über den ASUS Mitarbeiter her, dieser wird kaum die technischen Schaltpläne studiert haben.



Ich hatte nachgefragt, weil es Probleme mit den USB Ports am Panel gibt und hab erklärt, dass der Asmedia Treiber nicht geht.
Das hätte man bei Asus schnell selbst testen können, bevor man überhaupt einen Treiber irgendwo hinpackt, wo er keine Funktion hat.
Etwas Mitdenken kann ich schon erwarten.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (5. August 2015)

Gibts für das Problem mittlerweile einen fix? Ich finde den ASmedia controller auch nicht im BIOS unter advanced etc. und bei der Installation des Treibers bekomme ich die selbe Fehlermeldung, dass keine ASmedia Host Controller gefunden wurden.


----------



## MountyMAX (6. August 2015)

Es gibt kein Problem, beim X99-S sind zwar ASMedia Chips verbaut, benötigen aber keine Treiber, da diese über die onboard Intel USB 3.0
angebunden sind


----------



## SimplyAlegend (6. August 2015)

Für was gibt es dann die Treiber auf der Asus X99 S Seite? In der Anleitung zum X99 S steht auch das man ihn im BIOS aktivieren kann. Zumal bei einigen dieser ASMedia USB Controller dann eben doch im BIOS angzeigt wird.

Ich habe gelegentlich das Problem, dass meine Geräte die an den hinteren USB 3.0 angeschlossen sind zufällig kurz die Verbindung verlieren, bei den Case USB 2/3 die an den Intel USBs angeschlossen sind tritt dieses Problem nämlich nicht auf.

Ich dachte das könnte vielleicht daran liegen, irgend eine Bandbreiten Problematik oder sowas.

Edit: Zumal auch andere das Problem haben.

? for all Asus X99 Board Owners - USB 3 Probs - Overclockers UK Forums

ASUS X99-S USB 3 not functioning - bit-tech.net Forums


----------



## MountyMAX (6. August 2015)

Die Treiber wurden aufgrund dieses Threads hier für das X99-S eingeblendet 

Bei mir z.B. funktionieren ALLE USB 3.0 auch mit USB 3.0 Geschwindigkeit ohne das ich einen anderen USB-Treiber als den von Intel benutze.
Den ASMedia den du im BIOS deaktivieren kannst, ist der zusätzliche SATA Controller, kein USB.

Im Gegensatz dazu, bei dem X99-Deluxe ist der ASMedia USB 3.0 wieder extra aufgeführt und benötigt auch Treiber.


----------



## AMD-FXler (28. Mai 2016)

Ich krame diesen Threat mal wieder raus, weil ich auch eine Frage dazu habe.

Auf der Asus Download-Page steht ja ein USB Intel-Treiber mit der Version 3.0.1.41 zu Verfügung.
Allerdings lässt sich dieser einfach nicht installieren!
Nur der Treiber von der Mainboard - Disk funktioniert. Allerdings sagt er mir, das für 2 USB Port die Treiber nicht gefunden werden konnten.

Langsam Blick ich nicht mehr durch. Asmedia-Problem ist ja mittlerweile klar...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2016)

Da das Board inzwischen EOL ist, glaube ich nicht, dass von Asus da noch was kommen wird.


----------



## Knogle (6. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe mit meinem ASUS X99-A dat gleiche Problem.. deshalb fliegt das raus und ein ASRock kommt rein


----------



## ShadowPvG (9. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eine einfache Lösung: Kauf nicht mehr bei Asus.


----------



## AMD-FXler (13. November 2016)

Ich erwecke diesen Threat mal wieder zum Leben

Nachdem nun mein drittes X99-S gestorben ist (wieder 2 Ramslosts permanent ausgefallen) hab ich nun, wegen Garantie, wieder ein Asus Board.
Diesesmal ist es das Deluxe U3.1
Und es gibt leider wieder Probleme.  USB3 (Asmedia Controller) erkennen keine Geräte. Intel Controller aber sehr wohl.
Ist im Bios xHCI aktiviert, ist das erfolgreiche Booten eine Lotterie. Meistens quittiert das Board den Versuch mit Q-Codes C9 und 19 und Blackscreen/Freeze.
xHCI disabled und ich hab keine Probleme... Allerdings auch nur USB2 Support auf den Asmedia Ports

Treiber wurden auf Aktualität geprüft und gegebenenfalls upgedatet.
Im Gegensatz zum X99-S, welches ich davor verwendet habe, kann der Asmedia Treiber installiert werden.
Wird im Gerätemanager ohne "?" oder "!" angezeigt.
Im Bios steht allerdings nichts von einem Asmedia-Controller. Oder wurde das beim Deluxe entfernt?

Jedenfalls bin ich enttäuscht von Asus Mainboards.

Wäre toll, wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter von Asus nochmals dazu melden könnte.


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2016)

AMD-FXler schrieb:


> Wäre toll, wenn sich ein Mitarbeiter von Asus nochmals dazu melden könnte.



Immer diese Träumer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MountyMAX (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer diese Träumer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bleibt die Frage, was er mit den armen X99 Boards gemacht hat, evtl. die Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel für Autoreifen angezogen?


----------

